# radio problem



## zlr101 (Nov 17, 2003)

i have a 93 se-r my radio stopped working checked fuses, and no luck took out the radio. Then got a cheap radio put it in still no music becuase of no power to the radio. If anyone has any ideas I would love to hear them, or you can just buy the car. Thanks


----------



## Sanyo (Dec 19, 2003)

Your radio stops working so you sell the car? Dude if the +12v going to the radio is blown or something, just tap into somewhere else. Seeing as the entire car pretty much runs off of 12v, it shouldn't be that hard. Check the wiring, get a meter and test the voltage comming out. Blah Hell since the radio isn't working you won't get more than $50 for it, I'll be a good dude and give you 100 for it?


----------



## darufone (Dec 19, 2003)

Funny Sanyo...

One of your power wires to the radio may have gotten snipped somewhere. If you really have time on your hands, you can follow the power wires from the radio plug and find out where...okay, just kidding. Not to be funny, just double check the fuses first.

Now that you know for sure that the fuses are fine...

You should use a volt tester and check the wires in the plug that goes to the radio. Do this with the key in the "acc" position and do it in the key off position. If you do not find any light in both cases, this may be serious. If you find the light in one of the cases, then you will know if the constant power is out or the "acc" power is out. If it is the constant, you will have to tap into a power source that is constant. If it is the "acc" power lead, tap into a source which turns on when the key is in the "acc" position. Also, if you get a light in both cases (two different wires), check the stability of your ground.

This may sound complicated, but it is really not. 

Hope this helps. Good luck.


----------



## zlr101 (Nov 17, 2003)

Thanks guys, i have had the car for sale before the radio went out. Not selling just because the radio has issues


----------



## Sanyo (Dec 19, 2003)

How much?


----------



## SE-R owner (Mar 12, 2003)

You might want to check the fuse that controls the interior overhead lighting. I once had the same problem, turned out my interior light was out as well. I didn't bother with it cause my priority was the radio fuse. Finally, I changed the other fuse for the hell of it, and what do you know- radio powered up. Worth a try.


----------



## Sanyo (Dec 19, 2003)

Lol, I had the same problem. I took the little cover off the light because it was flickering, pushed the little metal connections inward so it would hold it tighter, then put the bulb back in without shutting it off. Got lotsa little sparks. Radio didn't work at all. Pulled the fuse and it was completely blown, I mean this thing was TOAST. Mmmmm toast.


----------



## zlr101 (Nov 17, 2003)

how much for the car $2650 and i will check the other fuse in the morning.


----------



## fatboypup (Oct 3, 2003)

sold it yet? i want a se-r some kinda bad :fluffy:


----------



## zlr101 (Nov 17, 2003)

fatboypup said:


> sold it yet? i want a se-r some kinda bad :fluffy:


not sold email me [email protected] i can send pics i am on spring break until saturday.


----------



## sunnysentra (Jul 24, 2002)

zlr101 said:


> i have a 93 se-r my radio stopped working checked fuses, and no luck took out the radio. Then got a cheap radio put it in still no music becuase of no power to the radio. If anyone has any ideas I would love to hear them, or you can just buy the car. Thanks


Hey I have a 1992 radio for cheap if you want it to try. Its a cassette original in car and like new. should plug in since its a Clarion radio. Give me 20 bucks for it

Chris 92 classic

I too would take the tester and check the voltage on the wire. The wire may be crimped somewhere and not functional. Try that first, and if the power is OK, give me a buzz. I live in greensburg,PA east of pittsburgh.


----------



## zlr101 (Nov 17, 2003)

ok i have power at the radio i got a new tester from autozone my old tester must have been broken. I dont think i am going to put a radio in it since i am tryin to sell the car i will just sell it a little cheaper. Plus it is easier to hear the sweet sounding engine thanks for everyones help.


----------

